# Need a wall plate for television wires



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I have television wires that are protruding out of my wall out of an opening. Are there any styles of wall plates that are recessed that I can use in order to cover up the big rectangle portion of the opening? There is no stud behind the opening area. Are there plates that might be available, the kind that might be for "new construction?"


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Use a 2 gang old work box. Install a 2 gang blank cover. Drill holes for the cables.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Here is my setup. Plates and feeds bought from monoprice.


Top port with single cable is a simple port with the in the wall plenum rated HDMI cable coming from the TV above. There is another one behind the TV. The others are the connections to the 5+1 surround and the audio feed to the speakers in the living room and kitchen.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Double gang pass through wall plate.

http://www.amazon.com/Datacomm-Elec...r0&keywords=wp-bwp2-w+pass+through+wall+plate


Very common. You should be able to find them in a lot of places.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Get one of these and then go to Monoprice and order whatever combo wall plate you need.

http://t.homedepot.com/p/Carlon-1-G...gclid=CNeh3M7Qj8QCFQgtaQodfnUANA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------

